# Deputies Kill man in Florida



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I felt moved to comment on this so here it goes. This is the police come out with your hands up! thats how it works right? Not so in Florida! First things first my most sympathy for the Scott family on this most unreal loss! The four deputies involved in this MURDER need to be in lock-up right now not on paid leave! Talk about botching things up. As im aware FL is a castle doctrine state. So the man had every right to arm himself. Who would be beating on your door at 1:30 AM? the girl scouts selling thin mints? No more like a home ivasion! Also given the fact the deputies never identified themselfs! That man went to the grave really now knowing who MURDERED him! That whole administation needs to be held accountable for this outrage! What a shame the people we were taught would protect us are just as bad as thugs and gangs! What a sad time it is for America.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

is there a link to an article with details of this story that I'm missing?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Need details.....JJ


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Its all over the internet, and tv google florida deputies kill wrong man.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

here is todays story

Family of man shot by deputy say he was a 'gentle giant' | www.wftv.com


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

the deputies were totally wrong and the man just did what anyone woulda done.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

That's an alarming and tragic story. My heart goes out to the family of the man who died. 

I also feel for the police officers involved because they will have to live for the rest of their days knowing they killed an innocent man. 

Nobody wins on this one.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Not announcing you are police officers and/or you have a warrant is criminal misconduct in my opinion. If you have the place surrounded why in the world would you not pronounce who you are and for what purpose you are there. Evidently the murdered one pointed his firearm at the officers and took lethal shots in return. Not until the aftermath did LE realize that they had killed the wrong man. Sounds like a bunch of untrained and improperly supervised yahoo officers to me. 1st of which is not knowing or veryfying the proper address, 2nd of which is not announcing who you are and why you are there.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What? To hell with what those cops feel. Heavy is the head that wears the crown.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

We just dont know the facts gang. We don't KNOW what happened as none of us were there and the story has not been made public yet. I urge you all to shill the Hell out and quit bashing the deputies. I'm sure it wasn't their desire to shoot an innocent man either. Until we know something, assume nothing.


----------

